# Classical guitar. The 20th century technique in the 21st century



## StartG17

Dear friends!
*
I'd like to represent to your attention Dmitry Nilov (classical guitar, Moscow). The musician accomplished a great work in the field of the guitar cantilena technique. His results are amazing and very impressive.














Dmitry NILOV (classical guitar, Russia)*http://dmitrinilov.com/

- 1998 - Laureate (Fourth Prize) of the "Printemps de la guitare" contest (Walcourt, Belgium, WFMC);*
- 2002 - Laureate (Second Prize) of the "Printemps de la guitare" contest (Walcourt, Belgium, WFIMC)


----------



## Pugg

The guy can play, that's for sure.


----------



## Guest

He plays well, but I wish he played more interesting repertoire.


----------



## kirolak

I agree, he is a very good guitarist, but I also feel that he does not push the envelope in any way, really. Consider Tal Hurwitz or Ali Arango. . . .


----------

